# Front Grill bubbling



## scottjmcdonald (Jan 5, 2011)

The grill on my 2005 Murano is starting to bubble. The actual film they put over the bumper or whatever it is has bubbles in it. Any thoughts to what I can do and what that will cost? Thanks.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Very common, you'll have to buy another one basicly. You can get creative and have it sanded down smoothe and get it painted to match the body. I've had a few customers that have done that.


----------



## scottjmcdonald (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks. How much would a completely new grill cost or sanded/repainted? thanks.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

That I really would know off hand for a new one. You'd have to call a body shop and see what they'd charge you for the paint work


----------

